# Cable ready to go CableCardLess or even BoxLess



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Comcast and TiVo have been working on Apps to bypass need for CableCard for TiVos.
Comcast already has second generation Collin box to X1 that has no CableCard.

Warner is working on App to bypass their CableBox.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

from Wash Post:

Time Warner Cable wants to end the hated set-top box once and for all
Resize Text Print Article Comments 5
By Brian Fung October 29 at 10:18 AM

A Time Warner Cable store in New York. (Michael Nagle/Bloomberg)
Time Warner Cable has a plan to kill the set-top box -- that clunky piece of equipment that many cable companies force you to rent for hundreds of dollars a year.

The company has been testing a version of a streaming video app in New York City this week, and although it's a limited trial run, TWC chief executive Rob Marcus has much wider ambitions for the service.

"Where we're headed," Marcus said on an investor call Thursday, "is the ability of customers to access the complete video product without having to rent a set-top box from us, whether they use a Roku or another [Internet Protocol]-enabled device."

Ultimately, TWC customers will be able to get all the same channels through the app that they currently get through their physical set-top box. While some companies may envision keeping the box around while also offering a streaming app, TWC believes it could save a lot of money by not having to pay for and rent out boxes at all (not to mention the time-consuming installation service that comes with it).

Through the app, customers will eventually be able to buy not just their traditional cable line-up but also modified bundles targeted at the cord-cutters among us, Marcus said. He also ruled out the company's participation in a major upcoming airwaves auction, putting to rest (at least for one company) rumors that cable firms may soon move en masse into providing cellular service.

Brian Fung covers technology for The Washington Post, focusing on telecommunications and the Internet. Before joining the Post, he was the technology correspondent for National Journal and an associate editor at the Atlantic.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

zerdian1 said:


> The Washington Post
> 
> Home Page
> Politics
> ...


I think someone had a problem posting a link.

I reported it as spam, but I think it was an honest error.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zerdian1 said:


> Comcast and TiVo have been working on Apps to bypass need for CableCard for TiVos.


This isn't really possible with an "app". I guess they could be working on some sort of proprietary downloadable security scheme, but I'm not sure why they would bother. Comcast doesn't use TiVo for it's leased hardware. So why would they go through the effort to develop some cardless security standard just for TiVo?

I think there is a LOT of bad information out there about what's happening with CableCARDs. It seems like there are a bunch of articles that are confusing the end of the integration ban with the end of CableCARD completely. It's not! STELAR removed the line from the law that required MSOs to use CableCARDs in their own leased equipment. They are still required to supply them for 3rd party equipment.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Umm, how is an "app" going to get content onto my non-smart TV set?

Am I able to FF through commercials as well as I am now(*)? If not, I'm not interested.

(*) I am even sometimes willing to use On Demand with un-skipable commercials (though several shows I get via On Demand have FFable commercials or NO commercials)... but that's as an OPTION, not the only way to get the show.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

This isn't replacing cable boxes, tuning adapters, or cable cards. It is just streaming. And streaming can't really replace broadcast.

1) You are not allowed to record anything streaming
2) So you must have enough bandwidth to watch anything in quality
3) Quality can change spontaneously
4) Jumping around in the video is slow and often inexact and frustrating
5) IP outage means no video at all
6) Providers can and will inject things that you cannot skip
7) Guaranteed to be spied on by more people
8) Eats into your available bandwidth for other devices (computer, laptop, phones)

Streaming is not a panacea. At least, not how I have ever seen it implemented.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

waynomo said:


> I think someone had a problem posting a link.
> 
> I reported it as spam, but I think it was an honest error.


Not a part of my post.
It was in a draft when I copied the whole page.
It was deleted in seconds to minutes.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

mattack said:


> Umm, how is an "app" going to get content onto my non-smart TV set?
> 
> Am I able to FF through commercials as well as I am now(*)? If not, I'm not interested.
> 
> (*) I am even sometimes willing to use On Demand with un-skipable commercials (though several shows I get via On Demand have FFable commercials or NO commercials)... but that's as an OPTION, not the only way to get the show.


The app would be written for smart devices. They mention a Roku so I assume they intend those of us with non-smart TV's should buy a cheap stick device. I agree with your sentiment about being able to skip commercials. That's my biggest concern with the Cablecard replacement.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

crxssi said:


> This isn't replacing cable boxes, tuning adapters, or cable cards. It is just streaming. And streaming can't really replace broadcast.


Sure it can! From the cable company's perspective...



> _1) You are not allowed to record anything streaming_


The cable company never wanted you to record anyway.



> _2) So you must have enough bandwidth to watch anything in quality_


Upsell opportunity!



> _3) Quality can change spontaneously
> 4) Jumping around in the video is slow and often inexact and frustrating
> 5) IP outage means no video at all_


They don't care.



> _6) Providers can and will inject things that you cannot skip
> 7) Guaranteed to be spied on by more people_


Exactly! Big wins.



> _8) Eats into your available bandwidth for other devices (computer, laptop, phones)_


See #2.

It all makes sense, for them.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

zerdian1 said:


> Ultimately, TWC customers will be able to get all the same channels through the app that they currently get through their physical set-top box.


The current TWC app available on Roku, XBox, and Samsung Smart TVs already allows TWC customers to stream all their linear and on-demand content without the need for a STB.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

crxssi said:


> This isn't replacing cable boxes, tuning adapters, or cable cards. It is just streaming. And streaming can't really replace broadcast.
> 
> 1) You are not allowed to record anything streaming


Shouldn't matter eventually at least. It's called On-Demand.



crxssi said:


> 2) So you must have enough bandwidth to watch anything in quality


No problem if your ISP and video streaming provider are one in the same.



crxssi said:


> 3) Quality can change spontaneously


Yes but not like we don't have issues with cable tv feeds as it is. If the service really sucks quality-wise no one is going to sign up.



crxssi said:


> 4) Jumping around in the video is slow and often inexact and frustrating


Yes won't be as good.



crxssi said:


> 5) IP outage means no video at all


Yep. But (at least my) internet rarely goes down as it is.



crxssi said:


> 6) Providers can and will inject things that you cannot skip


This would suck. Maybe we'll get a commercial free option.



crxssi said:


> 7) Guaranteed to be spied on by more people


You're using the internet now aren't you?



crxssi said:


> 8) Eats into your available bandwidth for other devices (computer, laptop, phones)


See #2. Not going to matter if your ISP is the one providing this service.



crxssi said:


> Streaming is not a panacea. At least, not how I have ever seen it implemented.


Very true. Prices aren't going to magically become so much cheaper. Trick play not as good. Have to watch commercials. And if the cable company is doing it, then it's going to be behind the times compared to what a tech company like an Apple or Google or Amazon etc could do.

But you would gain much cheaper equipment without install/equipment return headaches, and possibility of more choice in packages and not having to record anything.

don't get me wrong. I won't be buying. I expect version 1 won't impress enough. Maybe by version 3 or 4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no reason trick play can't be better then it is now. There are techniques they could use to improve it significantly. TiVo does it with the Mini and doesn't use that much more bandwidth the what the stream requires. Current streaming services suck at trick play becuase they're trying to minimize bandwith and becuase they don't really care since most are either commercial free or force you to watch the commercials anyway.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

zerdian1 said:


> Not a part of my post.
> It was in a draft when I copied the whole page.
> It was deleted in seconds to minutes.


Yeah, I was sort of apologizing for reporting it.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Comcast offered me a free upgrade from my 25Mbps to 50Mbps with DocSys2.0.
with my new DocSys3.0 modem I am supposed to get at least 75Mbps.
I have been averaging 86Mbps SpeedTest, 
while watching a streaming video from Hulu Plus.

If one only needs 3Mbps to do Skype or FaceTime, then I have a lot to spare.
I need to do a test while not streaming Hulu Plus videos.



wmcbrine said:


> Sure it can! From the cable company's perspective...
> 
> The cable company never wanted you to record anyway.
> 
> ...


----------

